
 Bloomberg: 'Microsoft’s Surface Tablet Said to Be Wi-Fi Only in First Models' - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2012/06/21/bloomberg-surface
======
orangecat
Good. The less carriers have to do with anything, the better.

